# Druiden und Schamanen



## Gosat (18. November 2013)

Grüße!

Ich habe mir schon öfter die Frage gestellt, wo unterscheiden sich Druiden und Schamanen und hier insbesondere bei den Tauren. Die Tauren würde ich als ein sehr naturverbundenes Volk einstufen was sowohl zum Schamanen, als auch zum Druiden sehr gut passt. Schaut man sich die Dörfer an, so sieht man oft große Totempfähle. Nun war es ja am Anfang so, dass nur Tauren bei der Horde Druiden machen konnten. Wer sind denn nun die "größeren" Druiden oder Schamanenvölker bei der Horde? Und mit welcher Begründung und wie sehr unterscheiden sich die zwei "Naturklassen" voneinander? 


Ich bin gespannt was Ihr so für Meinungen dazu habt 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## thadras (18. November 2013)

ich würde fast behaupten, das schamanen sich die kräfte der elemente eher zu nutzen machen. die druiden wiederum bedienen sich der gestalten, um ihren feinden einhalt zu gebieten, ihre verbündeten zu unterstützen oder zu heilen.


----------



## Annovella (18. November 2013)

Trolle = Schamanen
Tauren = Druiden

Lorefragen werden hier sehr schön beantwortet:
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Druiden
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Schamanen

Viel Spass beim Lesen, bin/war dort auch gern am Lesen.


----------

